# My New R32... on its way from Japan!



## Josh91 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi Everyone 

I'm pretty new on here, I posted in the newbie section a while ago when I had my Honda Integra DC5 up for sale which didn't take long to sell at all! 

When I wasn't at work I pretty much spent most of my time cleaning or going to shows in it!

Ive been looking for a R32 GTR since the start of august out in Japan, a few caught my eye but nothing that made me make a purchase, last week one was found and is now purchased over in Japan! 

The car is from Pro Stock Racing in Japan and was just what I was after  

Its due for arrival to the UK for late November and to pickup in early December which I can't wait for!


----------



## Josh91 (Jul 31, 2015)

My old DC5...










Link to the newly purchased R32 

????????????


----------



## Iwant1 (Aug 2, 2015)

That r32 looks mint :bowdown1:


----------



## Dave C (Mar 19, 2010)

Alright Josh 

Fellow DC5 & Skyline friend here 

Stunning 32 there, is Andy bringing it over for you?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice looking car these guys know their stuff. I believe Pro Stock also have a really nice 800bhp track R32 demo car.


----------



## Josh91 (Jul 31, 2015)

Iwant1 said:


> That r32 looks mint


Cheers 



Dave C said:


> Alright Josh
> 
> Fellow DC5 & Skyline friend here
> 
> ...


Hi mate  hope your doing well

Cheers! Yeah he is  your r34 looks immaculate which is what made me import one through Andy!


----------



## Josh91 (Jul 31, 2015)

Received a load of pics from Japan yesterday! 























































They are only a select few, can't wait for it to arrive now! even if it will go straight into the garage for winter lol


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Ahhh man I was thinking about this one , congrats beautiful car.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

that looks mint


----------



## JTCC (Apr 12, 2015)

Looks good! You will love it!


----------



## Hutcho86 (Jul 26, 2015)

Looks smart mate


----------



## Swifty (Nov 19, 2005)

Looks fantastic! Same colour as the one I'm waiting on too


----------



## Steve_89 (Feb 26, 2014)

Awesome  It looks very tidy indeed.


----------



## Josh91 (Jul 31, 2015)

Steve_89 said:


> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers 

It's currently on the boat and is just south of Japan, the wait is going to feel forever! 

I've been eyeing up some LMGT1 Nismo wheels for it as I've always wanted some! 

Also, after doing abit of research the car has a pro stock engine in it that has been fully balanced, updated oil pump, r34 turbos etc and has only 27k km on it which is pretty good


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Josh91 said:


> Cheers
> 
> It's currently on the boat and is just south of Japan, the wait is going to feel forever!
> 
> ...


Extremely smart 32 you have coming...... 

Do you know the name of the ship ???? then I can track it as I've a car on there too - thanks.

:runaway:


----------



## Steve_89 (Feb 26, 2014)

Josh91 said:


> Cheers
> 
> It's currently on the boat and is just south of Japan, the wait is going to feel forever!
> 
> ...


Awesome 

I have LMGT1 on my car...I love them :chuckle:


----------



## Josh91 (Jul 31, 2015)

jps said:


> Extremely smart 32 you have coming......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers 

Yeah its called Supreme Ace, where is yours coming in to? I've been using vessel finder to track it


----------



## Josh91 (Jul 31, 2015)

Steve_89 said:


> [
> 
> Awesome
> 
> ...


Mega, just had a look at your 32 and it looks awesome on the LMGT1's

Making me want them more


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Josh91 said:


> Cheers
> 
> Yeah its called Supreme Ace, where is yours coming in to? I've been using vessel finder to track it



excellent.... thanks - found it - south of Japan, moving very slowly!


Newcastle too - same as you I assume.


What arrival date have you been given? 

:runaway:


----------



## Josh91 (Jul 31, 2015)

jps said:


> excellent.... thanks - found it - south of Japan, moving very slowly!
> 
> 
> Newcastle too - same as you I assume.
> ...


Haha yeah!

Ah cool, I've been given an arrival date of the 1st December ?

What you importing?


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

LOL...He wont say.....Its TOP SECRET.




Josh91 said:


> Haha yeah!
> 
> Ah cool, I've been given an arrival date of the 1st December ?
> 
> What you importing?


----------



## Josh91 (Jul 31, 2015)

Ah I see....... LOL



cormeist said:


> LOL...He wont say.....Its TOP SECRET.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Josh91 said:


> Ah I see....... LOL


Its 100% NOT a NSX :chuckle:


----------



## JDM-Link (Nov 7, 2015)

Beautiful car!


----------



## Josh91 (Jul 31, 2015)

JDM-Link said:


> Beautiful car!


Thanks


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Looks a stunning car - good call and congratulations!


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Josh91 said:


> Cheers
> 
> Yeah its called Supreme Ace, where is yours coming in to? I've been using vessel finder to track it


Hi Josh,

We are just off the coast of Cyprus at present - not too long now!


----------



## Josh91 (Jul 31, 2015)

Just going past Gibraltar! 

Also been told I can pick it up around the 5th December


----------



## Josh91 (Jul 31, 2015)

It's arrived!!! 

I went and collected it yesterday and luckily the weather was very nice!

Love the thing! such an awesome car! and with it being my first boosted car I'm already addicted!

anyway, a couple of pics for you and I'll hopefully put some better ones up soon


----------



## Night stalker (Mar 24, 2015)

That is lovely mate nice purchase .


----------



## Josh91 (Jul 31, 2015)

Managed to give it a clean at the weekend and i can't say how much I'm pleased with it! 

everything I was expecting and more! 


















































































Hope everyone likes it


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Really nice example mate :bowdown1:


----------



## Rodders (Oct 30, 2006)

Lovely looking 32 you've found there pal, super clean!!!


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Congrats mate, looks a good one!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like a great car!


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

Jesus that looks super clean, like new...make sure to underseal it,keep it in its present condition! Well done!


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Josh91 said:


> Managed to give it a clean at the weekend and i can't say how much I'm pleased with it!
> 
> everything I was expecting and more!
> 
> ...


wow a beauty


----------



## DcoR32-GTR (Jan 4, 2016)

I like the wheels


----------



## Tyrone33 (Jan 3, 2016)

That's one dam nice car. I like the guy at the petrol station taking a photo of it at the same time as you lol


----------



## a13x. (Oct 22, 2015)

stunning DC5. The R32 is even better. Silver GT4's HNNNG  are These for sale?


----------



## Ahmed_GTR (Feb 24, 2013)

smart looking car


----------



## Fixa1 (Dec 11, 2015)

Looks perfect... Exactly what i'm looking for.


----------



## Kev_GTR (Sep 17, 2015)

Congratulations on the purchase, that looks a stunning car, sits very well indeed!


----------



## Josh91 (Jul 31, 2015)

Cheers Everyone


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Josh are those 17's? I'm deciding on what wheels to go for and love the look of yours.


----------



## Josh91 (Jul 31, 2015)

saucyboy said:


> Josh are those 17's? I'm deciding on what wheels to go for and love the look of yours.


Yeah they are 17's, it does limit the brake setups you can upgrade to but they suite the GTR's so much...


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Really like them mate and I expect they would be great for track work.

What brake discs/pads you running? Need to do mine as they are pants :chuckle:


----------



## Josh91 (Jul 31, 2015)

saucyboy said:


> Really like them mate and I expect they would be great for track work.
> 
> What brake discs/pads you running? Need to do mine as they are pants


Yeah, might have found some lmgt1 wheels so might get them, I expect 17's to be better on track though 

All the calipers were rebuilt and its running n1 discs with Nismo pads I think, seems to stop well tbh


----------



## C-O-L-T (Dec 7, 2013)

a Pro Stock car... nice


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Once I have my car running sweetly I'll be on the look out for wheels mate. When ever you decide to swap drop me a pm just in case I'm in a position to buy ; )


----------



## KChampion (Jan 19, 2016)

Clean ride!


----------



## Kmeng (Feb 22, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## djfoxs (Feb 3, 2015)

looks in good ccondition


----------



## Skun (Feb 2, 2012)

Dc5 and now a GTR  that's really good update! 

Enviado desde mi Galaxy S6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bodiebruv (Dec 19, 2015)

Black, my favourite colour.

BB


----------



## Skun (Feb 2, 2012)

Me too

Enviado desde mi Galaxy S6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Skun said:


> Me too
> 
> Enviado desde mi Galaxy S6 mediante Tapatalk


Come on then, bang those last 9 posts in, I'm itching to see what you've got for sale.


----------

